# Who is currently using "Invisible mode"?



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

For the people who are, why have you chosen to be invisible?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Public poll for invisible mode.















:sus


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I like being a ninja


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

e - stalking.







Kidding! i didn't know you could go invisible... interesting.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Because I don't want to look like I'm here all the time and give the illusion that I actually have a life. 

(I'm really working on spending less time on this website. I swear.)


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

So I can look at sexy photos.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Invisible? I didn't even know you can do this? Someone also mentioned blocking someone by "ignore"...i didn't even know you could do this either!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

-I don't like other people being able to see what thread/picture/whatever I'm looking at.
-I like browsing the site without people knowing I'm online


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

To mods, it makes no difference. We see you - visible or not. :troll :lol.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

This invisible thing scares me somewhat... :b


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

No, not me.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm visible!


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

Where's the option to be invisible?


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

not me


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't feel the need to lurk.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Im Visible






NOT!


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not..too lazy to change stuff like that anyway :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Public poll for invisible mode.
> 
> :sus


Muhahaha, I want to know who they are


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Not I said the fly.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

layitontheline said:


> -I don't like other people being able to see what thread/picture/whatever I'm looking at.


Me too. 
I don't like showing up as a most recent visitor on people's profiles... Not that I stalk anyone, I just feel it might seem weird if it's a page that has 3 views or something. Also I can feel a ton of pressure and nervousness if I have to respond to someone and I worry about what they might think if they see I have been online but have chosen not to respond (even though I know no one would notice or care about me responding on time...).


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Not me. I used to but I can't really remember why. I prefer to be 'visible', mainly because it helps me curb how much time I spend here if I think other people can see when I'm online. Also, I think I'm probably one of the few females on SAS who doesn't have a creepy stalker. If I acquire one, maybe I'll have to consider switching to invisible mode.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I know when people who are using invisible mode are online anyways, well the ones who are in the same SAS groups as I am:b


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

No, because I just do not care.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

I am, since I can. 8)


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Because much like real life, I prefer to be invisible. Only here, I actually can be invisible. (Except when I post something. :b)



tutliputli said:


> Also, I think I'm probably one of the few females on SAS who doesn't have a creepy stalker. If I acquire one, maybe I'll have to consider switching to invisible mode.


Perhaps if I were visible you would realize that I am your silent, creepy stalker. But it's okay as long as I'm silent, right? :um


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't stalk people (most of the time







) but I worry about giving people the impression that I am stalking them. I also don't like how your profile basically tells people everything you are currently looking at; I'd rather not have people see what photo albums and threads I'm viewing. I do feel that invisible mode restricts me just a little more socially here though, since people don't notice me as much.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

pollster said:


> Perhaps if I were visible you would realize that I am your silent, creepy stalker. But it's okay as long as I'm silent, right? :um


I have a stalker and it's pollster! :yay Stalk away baby


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am! And if you've got a problem try and find me mother****ers!!!!!! AHAHAHA


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Not me. Either I'm on or I'm not.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Invisible mode is for cowards.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

always & forever. why, you ask? anxiety reasons.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I never use invisible mode, not here or any other forums, because I don't have a reason to.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

hmmmmm no reason to and plus I've made some friends here, I want them to know that i'm still active on the site


----------



## mus (Feb 28, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> -I don't like other people being able to see what thread/picture/whatever I'm looking at.
> -I like browsing the site without people knowing I'm online


Both of these for me, too.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

paranoid


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm usually on that. Paranoid too.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I only use it to lurk people's profiles.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't. Never for any specific reason, I am just a trifle odd that way.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've never used it. I think I'm completely honest on this site, and I'd feel weird hiding my presence like that.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

RayOfLight123 said:


> I like being a ninja


this.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cyrus said:


> I'm not..too lazy to change stuff like that anyway :lol


:yes I don't mind being visable anyways.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Awww, I should have chosen _the milks gone bad_. Does longlife skim milk go bad? :um

Anyway, I enabled the invisible mode a while ago and can't be bothered to remove it. It's there, I used it. No biggie.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6:46


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ Ahh, I see, lol


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

u cant see me.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't care if people see me on their profiles. I normally click through them to see what my "friends" are up to here, how they are feeling/doing, etc. when I've been away for a while. Sometimes it is too difficult to read all 100+ of the new posts.

So, no...no invisible mode for me. I just don't feel the need to. Although if invisible mode works for you, then keep doing it. We all have different comfort levels.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I always use invisible on forums. I feel weird if I don't.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> Because I don't want to look like I'm here all the time and give the illusion that I actually have a life.
> 
> (I'm really working on spending less time on this website. I swear.)


haha same. It's embarrassing how much time I spend here.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah baby


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

no idc


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Not using it. I only saw that option today but I am not interested.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't use it because nobody cares if I'm online or what I do.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Self-conscious online and offline so I usually use invisible mode.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

didn't know I could do that on here, I only recently learned how to do it on PSN. lol. I do however turn off chat whenever I rarely decide to get on FB.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I've never used invisible mode. Don't even know how.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I do, because I'm afraid.

Old thread is old.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I am. Because I'm a creep and invisible ninja and stuff.

Don't even know what I'm accomplishing.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I knew it :< i get stalkers and idk who )"


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

*Raises hand*

I don't like being watched.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't like it. It makes me feel like people are watching me from the bushes or somewhere else hidden.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Today I learned that there are invisible people that will lurk your profile, :/


Yeah, the thought of that is pretty scary, sort of the same way there are so many guests here just watching. But then I remember that no one would actually want to check out my profile anyway. I'm too boring.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not. I felt that invisible mode gave me free roam to stalk people so I turned it off, thus giving me less incentive to wasting me time on here.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't have a reason to not be visible.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

So I don't get noticed if I go on one person's profile too much. Stalking it is.

Though I honestly don't do it that much. Mostly it's just because they have lots of interesting posts to read.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

scooby said:


> I don't like it. It makes me feel like people are watching me from the bushes or somewhere else hidden.


Wait. That's not normal?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Wait. That's not normal?


Nope. Being visible while watching from the bushes is though. I like to be aware of who my my peepers are and adjust my peepshow according to who is watching.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Today I learned that there are invisible people that will lurk your profile, :/


It still shows up on your profile (how much you've been visited), except their username doesn't get displayed. At least I hope so.

The scariest moment is when the amount of views your page has had goes up by 20, and you have no idea who it is....


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

scooby said:


> Nope. Being visible while watching from the bushes is though. I like to be aware of who my my peepers are and adjust my peepshow according to who is watching.


What kind of show am I worthy of, big boy?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

RelinquishedHell said:


> What kind of show am I worthy of, big boy?


Well generally for my number 1 peeping Tom at the time (it's vacant if you want the position) I like to start off with a bit of a strip show. This is over quick since I usually wear a 1 piece suit with velcro for easy shedding. After that is done, I like to do a show called "shadow puppets". After I reenact the movie of the month with my shadow puppets(this month it's Finding Nemo, it's a real treat!) After that is completed, we take a music break to finish off. All songs listed are provided with an interpretative dance. This typically involves songs such as "Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round", "Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch" and Flo Rida's classic hit "Whistle" amongst others. Then as we hit the climax of the show, which is typically the end, I put on the song "Presidents of the United States of America - Volcano" as the credits roll.

Estimated total elapsed time: 2 hours 15 minutes.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i didnt know there was an invisible mode


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

LET the whole world see STRAIGHTARROWS!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's to bumping a 2 1/2-year-old poll that's asking for people's "current" status.

:wels


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Milk's gone bad


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Wait,wait wait wait. Invisible mode means I can profile stalk without non-moderators knowing who viewed their page? I just thought it meant I wouldn't appear on the list of online people, and could therefore go about my browsing without looking like I was using the site 24/7.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

No. I like to make people feel wuved by always being present in their last 10 visitors list.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I was for ages, and then kind of forgot about it, and then decided to turn invisible mode off.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

if i wasn't in invisible mode i wouldn't have the guts to stalk the thousands of users here that i stalk.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It just doesn't feel right not being on invisible mode for some reason. I've been using it for over a year now. Wow, that's hard to believe. Ha.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm on invisible mode on this forum, and also in real life.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I am. But I am also anti-social.


----------



## Existin (Feb 14, 2013)

yes , i am on the paranoia wagon and i worry about making people feel bad if i don't respond when they message. No dairy products thanks though


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I like catching people unawares.


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

No it doesn't matter to me.


----------

